# Fucked up



## siryo

Sapete il significato della frase "fucked up".

Credo sia un verbo frasale.....sbaglio?


----------



## brian

In realtà può avere tanti significati... "sbagliato," "assurdo," "ubriaco," ecc. Hai un po' di contesto per caso? Una frase intera magari?

P.S. Benvenuto(a).


----------



## Brian P

"I fucked up" - Mi sono sbagliato
"You are really fucked up" - Sei veramente confuso/stupido/ferito

Ti insegneremo a bestemmiare come un marinaio!


----------



## brian

Hi, let's please wait for context from the thread starter. Thanks. 

brian
mod


----------



## siryo

Grazie!!!
il fatto è che nn avendo trovato la traduzione su wordreferance ho pensato di chiedere ai piu esperti.
thank you so much indeed


----------



## Necsus

siryo said:


> Grazie!!!
> *Il* fatto è che n*o*n avendo trovato la traduzione su WordReference ho pensato di chiedere ai più esperti.
> *T*hank you so much indeed.


Ma sempre serve il contesto, se vuoi che la traduzione si avvicini al reale significato. L'Hazon, per esempio, traduce _to fuck up_ con _incasinare_.


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao.
A father is asking this to his future son in law:

_"The most important thing is
to give her what she wants
because she is
my life.
So I'm going to ask you
a question now.
And I'm going to
be direct with you
I hope you don't mind.
Are you a fuck-up?"_ 

What does the read part mean?

Thanks

PS
From Two lovers


----------



## brian

Simple: a _fuck up_ is someone who (constantly) _fucks up_.

_to fuck up -->_ "to make a mistake (usually from incompetence)"
_fuck up / fuckup / fuck-up --> _"someone who (constantly) makes mistakes, an incompetent person, an embarrassment, someone who never does anything correctly"; it can also refer to the actual mistake, e.g. "This pasta is a real _fuck-up_."

Note: the adjective _fucked up_ means not only "mistaken, incorrect", but also "confusing, alarming, surprising, drunk / high," etc. depending on the context. However, a _fuck up_ is not a confused or drunk person, but just an embarrassingly incompetent one.


----------



## kan3malato

brian said:


> Simple: a _fuck up_ is someone who (constantly) _fucks up_.
> 
> _to fuck up -->_ "to make a mistake (usually from incompetence)"
> _fuck up / fuckup / fuck-up --> _"someone who (constantly) makes mistakes, an incompetent person, an embarrassment, someone who never does anything correctly"; it can also refer to the actual mistake, e.g. "This pasta is a real _fuck-up_."
> 
> Note: the adjective _fucked up_ means not only "mistaken, incorrect", but also "confusing, alarming, surprising, drunk / high," etc. depending on the context. However, a _fuck up_ is not a confused or drunk person, but just an embarrassingly incompetent one.


Thanks mega Bryan.


----------



## shinu

Ho anche io una domanda sulla sfumatura di significato di questo modo di dire.

Contesto: un ragazzo esce con una ragazza, però lo fa perchè in realtà punta alla sua migliore amica. Commento del suo migliore amico:

Jim blinked at him. "That's pretty fucked up, mate!"

Posso tradurlo come "E' abbastanza una merda, amico", oppure è più simile ad un "E' abbastanza un casino", o altro?


----------



## shardaneng

Quando lo incontro nei film, in un contesto del genere, lo interpreto come "sbagliato", nel senso che in questo caso il ragazzo sta facendo una cosa, moralmente sbagliata.
Ma magari mi sbaglio io.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

shinu said:


> Ho anche io una domanda sulla sfumatura di significato di questo modo di dire.
> 
> Contesto: un ragazzo esce con una ragazza, però lo fa perchè in realtà punta alla sua migliore amica. Commento del suo migliore amico:
> 
> Jim blinked at him. "That's pretty fucked up, mate!"
> 
> Posso tradurlo come "E' abbastanza una merda, amico", oppure è più simile ad un "E' abbastanza un casino", o altro?


Un* gran* casino.


----------



## shinu

@shardaneng: in questo caso non c'era un giudizio morale, l'amico in generale pensa che sia un metodo contorto e difficilmente di successo, ma non che sia eticamente sbagliato (all'inizio infatti lo incoraggiava a conquistare la ragazza con qualsiasi mezzo)

@Paul: grazie mille, gran casino è perfetto!


----------



## citro

Ho un'altra frase con fucked up:
*I've been involved in some fucked-up stuff, but this is fucked up*
La dice un tizio ad un suo amico/socio che è in mezzo a grandi casini. 
Il mio tentativo è "Sono già stato coinvolto in alcuni casini ma questo è folle." Può andare?


----------



## Lorena1970

My interpretation:


citro said:


> *I've been involved in some fucked-up stuff, but this is fucked up*
> Sono stato coinvolto in cazzate/stronzate, ma questo è un bel casino


----------



## citro

Grazie, Lorena, questo mi piace molto.


----------



## bis

Lorena1970 said:


> My interpretation:


I would more like say 'non si capisce un cazzo' because its a vulgar term so I would say 'è un gran casino/non si capisce un tubo' as for it's messed up


----------



## Bella63

siryo said:


> sapete il significato della frase "fucked up".
> 
> Credo sia un verbo frasale.....sbaglio?



incasinato!!!!!


----------



## Nunou

Non vuol anche dire "essere fottuti", nel senso di "essere fregati - finiti - non avere più vie d'uscita?"
In certe situazioni mi è sembrato che si potesse intendere anche così....ma come al solito non sono sicura.


----------



## london calling

bis said:


> I would more like say 'non si capisce un cazzo' because its a vulgar term so I would say 'è un gran casino/non si capisce un tubo' as for it's messed up


Lo dico sempre: bisogna "tradurre" anche il registro, che qui è molto volgare. Tradurre "fucked up" con "incasinato" (messed up) è assurdo.

Sono stato coinvolto in situazioni di merda, ma questa è più merdosa della merda.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Nunou said:


> Non vuol anche dire "essere fottuti", nel senso di "essere fregati - finiti - non avere più vie d'uscita?"
> In certe situazioni mi è sembrato che si potesse intendere anche così....ma come al solito non sono sicura.



Questa la conoscevo come _fucked _senza _up_: we're fucked.
Mica sicura neppure io, sai com'è...


----------



## london calling

√2 said:


> Questa la conoscevo come _fucked _senza _up_: we're fucked.


E' così.


----------



## Nunou

> Originally Posted by *√2*
> Questa la conoscevo come _fucked _senza _up_: we're fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> + L.C. "E' così."




Ah ecco...grazie  a tutti e due per il chiarimento!!! Annoto il senza "up"


----------



## nextjey

Mi ricordo di avere letto da qualche parte un po' di tempo fa (magari era una frase di un film con sottotitoli in inglese)

" We fucked up everything"

Potrebbe significare "abbiamo incasinato tutto" o più volgarmente "Abbiamo fottuto tutto" (nel senso che abbiamo mandato tutto in malora).

Ciao e grazie

Ciao


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sì, direi anch'io "abbiamo incasinato tutto".

GS 

Segnalo ai più giovani il famoso acronimo molto comune nel linguaggio militare: SNAFU (Situation Normal All Fouled Up), che ha un'alternativa un po' più "forte" in "Situation Normal All Fucked Up".


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Sì, direi anch'io "abbiamo incasinato tutto".
> 
> GS
> 
> Segnalo ai più giovani il famoso acronimo molto comune nel linguaggio militare: SNAFU (Situation Normal All Fouled Up), che ha un'alternativa un po' più "forte" in "Situation Normal All Fucked Up".



Eccolo il (non) più giovane!!! Che dite la possiamo tradurre così?

"Situazione normale: tutto a puttane!"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Secondo me è ottima, Gigi.
Dimenticavo la pronuncia dell'acronimo: /sna:fu/. 

GS


----------



## Frappetta

Ciao WR,
Aiuto! Mi trovo in difficoltà nella traduzione di "God fucked up"
E' un film in cui un gruppo di ragazzi va nella foresta e mentre sono lì la loro guida dice: 

The Jungle shows us what we really are. We are nothing but a joke. God fucked up.

La giungla ci mostra quello che siamo davvero, e cioè niente. Fanculo a Dio

Ditemi se l'ho intepretata male, ma a quanto ho capito con quella frase la guida vuole dire che Dio non esiste perché l'uomo in realtà non conta niente. Quindi la mia traduzione è intesa come "addio a Dio". Putroppo il limite, oltre alle labiali, è anche la brevità della frase (circa 1 secondo di enunciazione).

Sono ansiona di ascoltare il vostro parere.
Grazie
F


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao 
Nel tuo contesto Frappetta praticamente vuol dire che quando Dio ha creato l'uomo, gli è venuto male  Ossia, non gli è riuscita bene / non è venuto come intendeva / ha sbagliato qualcosa
Come possibile traduzione - cercando di mantenere il registro (e anche il poco tempo per dire la frase) potrebbe essere * [ ]....Dio ha cannato/ha toppato *
Ma non so se questi termini sono solo regionali  (dalle mie parte si usano ). Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri


----------



## giginho

Holy ci ha preso di brutto: Dio ha cannato secondo me è perfetto.

"Ha toppato" mi suona troppo "perbenista" per il tipo di soggetto che pronuncia la frase e poco simile al registro dell'originale.

Se volessimo restare sul volgare andante si potrebbe dire: "Dio ha scazzato" (qui il significato di "scazzare")


----------



## Frappetta

Ciao ragazzi, grazie mille per le risposte! Cavolo, era proprio in alto mare.
Mi piacciono le vostre proposte, e "toppare" ci starebbe a pennello, ma sembra che sia un regionalismo, Toppare - Dizionario dei sinonimi e dei contrari - Corriere.it (anche da me si dice, ma non so quanto sia diffuso nel resto d'Italia).
In alternativa potrei optare per i più neutri "ha fallito/ha sbagliato", ma purtroppo così si allontana dal registro dell'originale.

Continuo a spremermi le meningi, magari viene fuori qualcos'altro.


----------



## MR1492

giginho said:


> Holy ci ha preso di brutto: Dio ha cannato secondo me è perfetto.
> 
> "Ha toppato" mi suona troppo "perbenista" per il tipo di soggetto che pronuncia la frase e poco simile al registro dell'originale.
> 
> Se volessimo restare sul volgare andante si potrebbe dire: "Dio ha scazzato" (qui il significato di "scazzare")



I like that, giginho! Plus, I learned a new word!

Phil


----------



## Odysseus54

'Scazzare' non e' una parola che riconoscerei.  Invece 'cazzare' , nel senso non nautico di mandare qualcosa in malora, era un termine molto in uso a Milano negli anni '70.

Qui magari "La giungla ci fa vedere quello che siamo veramente.  Siamo una presa per il culo.  Dio ha fatto una cazzata"


----------



## giginho

Odysseus54 said:


> 'Scazzare' non e' una parola che riconoscerei. Invece 'cazzare' , nel senso non nautico di mandare qualcosa in malora, era un termine molto in uso a Milano negli anni '70.



Al contrario, non saprei che altro significato dare a cazzare se non quello nautico; mai sentito nel senso che citi tu.

Sulla tua proposta: "Dio ha fatto una cazzata" mi trovi d'accordo ma siamo fuori sincro con l'originale....ed è qui il vero problema di trovare una traduzione che vada bene!

@MR1492 Glad to be of help, Phil!


----------



## Odysseus54

giginho said:


> Al contrario, non saprei che altro significato dare a cazzare se non quello nautico; mai sentito nel senso che citi tu.
> 
> Sulla tua proposta: "Dio ha fatto una cazzata" mi trovi d'accordo ma siamo fuori sincro con l'originale....ed è qui il vero problema di trovare una traduzione che vada bene!
> 
> @MR1492 Glad to be of help, Phil!



Possibilissimo che fosse un gergo locale e limitato nel tempo.  Magari una retroformazione da 'cazzata', col significato di 'fare una c.'.


----------



## utsubo

Riprendo questo thread su un modo di dire che in italiano, purtroppo mi pare, non trova una buona resa (o io non riesco a trovarla)

Sto creando dei sottotitoli di un video. La persona (un uomo) in questione ha parlato della sua infanzia, durante la quale ha subito abusi sessuali da parte del padre, e dopo due anni di altre vicissitudini (molto simili, ma lontano dal padre) si ritrova a vivere con la madre (divorziata), prendendosi cura di lei, con la quale però instaura un rapporto strano: non dà dettagli a riguardo, ma si limita a dire che si è preso cura di lei in modo strano, dato che lei lo aveva tradito (essendo stata complice del padre e dei suoi abusi) e non lo aveva salvato.

Quindi l'uomo dice "I'm a bit  fucked-up in the past" (non è madrelingua inglese, ma olandese). Come lo tradurreste?
Non chiedetemi di proporre qualcosa perché... non saprei davvero come renderlo in italiano, anche se il senso è ben chiaro

Forse: "Sono malato dentro (per via del mio passato)"? (in effetti poi parla di come ora sia guarito)

Qualsiasi aiuto è ben apprezzato

Edit e re-edit:
forse qualcosa con "traumatizzato" o simili, ma non ha lo stesso colore di "fucked-up" - da notare che l'uomo non è arrabbiato, ma anzi commosso, le parole tradiscono il suo dolore, non tanto la rabbia
"passato incasinato" o simile mi sembra quasi un insulto dato lo spessore del discorso e dell'emozione in questione


----------



## rrose17

utsubo said:


> Quindi l'uomo dice "I'm a bit  fucked-up in the past"


Sorry but this isn't correct English, even if it's slang. We could guess, kind of, what it means but there are many possibilities here. I would assume "I got fucked over in the past". Bad things were done to him in the past. "I'm a bit fucked-up because of my past" I'm kind of a mess because of what happened to me in the past. Do you see what I mean?


----------



## giginho

I'm a bit fucked-up because of my past can be translated as "sono incasinato per via del mio passato", even if it can have different meanings based on the context and is less strong as the original sentence.

Based on the context provided, here, I can understand that the man is experiencing psychological probelm due to his past.

Maybe something along the line of "ho il cervello in vacca per colpa del mio passato" could do the job....even if I'm not sure about that


----------



## Polpo_D

utsubo said:


> Quindi l'uomo dice "I'm a bit  fucked-up in _from/by_ the past"



What about:

- Son rimasto sconvolto per via del passato
- Son rimasto squilibrato per via del passato


----------



## london calling

Il mio passato mi ha  fottuto il cervello.


----------



## You little ripper!

It’s a bit difficult to know without more context, but since the guy saying this is Dutch he could have stuffed up his tenses and instead meant, _I *was *a bit  fucked up  in the past._


----------



## symposium

london calling said:


> Il mio passato mi ha  fottuto il cervello.


I think that " fottere qualcosa" usually means "to steal something": "mi hanno  fottuto il cellulare" = "they stole my phone". In my opinion the best option may be something along the lines of: "Tutto quello che mi è successo mi ha incasinato il cervello".


----------



## utsubo

Thank you for your answers.
I think the context is clear; he talked about his childhood, which left him really hurt, and now he's fucked up because of it.
So I'm positively sure he's simply saying "he's fucked up due to what happened in the past", or in other words "due to his fucked-up childhood, he is now really damaged".

I don't think the word "incasinato" or "ho il cervello in vacca", used in any way, is appropriate here, considering how emotional he gets when talking about this and how deep this is for him.
I still think "ho avuto un'infanzia traumatica" is the best option so far (though this way it doesn't say he is still traumatised, I think it goes without saying that after being abused several times by his father in his home when he was 9 and probably younger, and for another 2 years by other people in a catholic institution, he is still - 40 years later or so -, at least on some level, suffering from all of this)


----------



## symposium

If you need something very strong you can say: "Quello che ho passato/ Gli abusi che ho subito mi hanno fatto impazzire" or, if that is too strong, "mi hanno quasi fatto impazzire".
It is a fact that we Italians are not as concise as the English-speakers, and that we like very long sentences with many words in them. So, when an English speaking person says "My brain is fucked up by my past", an Italian would probably say: "I numerosi traumi che ho subito fin dall'infanzia mi hanno provocato vari disturbi mentali ed emotivi". I'm not being ironic.


----------



## Odysseus54

What Rrose17 wrote above is still hanging out there.  Saying "I'm fucked up in the past" doesn't make any sense.  It's as though one said "I'm tired/fat/hungry in the past".  The syntax is wrong.  The time adverb does not match the verb.  Bottom line, are we sure of the original?


----------



## utsubo

Odysseus54 said:


> What Rrose17 wrote above is still hanging out there.  Saying "I'm fucked up in the past" doesn't make any sense.  It's as though one said "I'm tired/fat/hungry in the past".  The syntax is wrong.  The time adverb does not match the verb.  Bottom line, are we sure of the original?



As I said earlier, the guy who is talking in the video is not a native English speaker, he's dutch and his English apparently is not perfect. Plus, he's clearly re-living all the experience he had lived, so he's getting pretty emotional. What he meant though, becomes pretty clear from the context



symposium said:


> If you need something very strong you can say: "Quello che ho passato/ Gli abusi che ho subito mi hanno fatto impazzire" or, if that is too strong, "mi hanno quasi fatto impazzire".
> It is a fact that we Italians are not as concise as the English-speakers, and that we like very long sentences with many words in them. So, when an English speaking person says "My brain is fucked up by my past", an Italian would probably say: "I numerosi traumi che ho subito fin dall'infanzia mi hanno provocato vari disturbi mentali ed emotivi". I'm not being ironic.



Vero, talvolta l'italiano tende ad usare frasi più articolate e lunghe, ma in questo caso ho bisogno di una frase più breve e concisa perché si tratta di sottotitoli


----------



## london calling

symposium said:


> .... My brain is fucked up by my past", an Italian would probably say: "I numerosi traumi che ho subito fin dall'infanzia mi hanno provocato vari disturbi mentali ed emotivi". I'm not being ironic.


È sbaglieresti totalmente il registro linguistico...  

E a proposito del mio suggerimento.

Citazioni che ci salvano - Quei sospiri sulle labbra - Wattpad:

Mi hai letteralmente fottuto il cervello.

Poi:


__
		https://esetidicessitiamo.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F73509707117
:

E:
Mi sono completamente fottuto la testa. - netgamers.it:
😊


----------



## Pietruzzo

My humble suggestion: "Ho un passato un po' del cazzo"


----------



## london calling

Ecco il registro giusto. 😊


----------



## symposium

london calling said:


> È sbaglieresti totalmente il registro linguistico...


Well, it's pretty obvious that the English sentence contains a swear word while my sentence has none; I just wanted to point out that sometimes we tend to say things in quite different ways. As for the use of "fottuto" in your exemples, I believe it's a conscious attempt to imitate the use use of "fucked/fucked up" in English. I wonder: does anybody in Italy ever use "fottere" with the meaning of "incasinare/rovinare" in real life, in everyday conversations? I've never heard it, but then, who knows?
By the way, "Sono fottuto" (I'm fucked) doesn't count, because that, too: who says that in real life?


----------



## london calling

Non so di dove sei, ma qui si usa. E sì, se non non si usa una parolaccia nella traduzione  si fa un errore di registro madornale. Se non convince il mio suggerimento va bene quello di Pietruzzo. 

Deciderà utsubo. 😊


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> "Sono fottuto"  doesn't count, because that, too:* who says that in real life*?


Millions of people, those who want something stronger than "sono fregato".


----------

